# Strange Felt F series recommended size?



## tranzformer

I am currently riding a 54 CAAD 9. Stack is 546 and reach is 383. The geometry is here: 














Now Felt has this size chart based on height, I know it is the worse predictor of what size you need. But none the less they still have it up:













I am 5'10'' and they have me riding a 56 or 58 for the F frame. Can that even be right? Based on the current geometry the 54 would fit me the closest by giving me a stack of 526 and a reach of 389. Depending on how flexible I am I might not need any extra spacers on the Felt or maybe one 10mm spacer. 

Now looking at the size 56 (548 stack and 397 reach) and 58 (569 stack and 412 reach) those seem a bit outside what I would fit someone my size. I could fit the 56 as I am really in between the 54/56; either one would do fine. However I really prefer the smaller size and going with a little longer stem rather than the larger frame and shorter stem. So I can see the 56 as a recommended size, however the 58 just seems way out there. Sounds more like a frame for a guy 6'2''+. Am I missing something here? 










Seems like the 48= XS, 51=S, 54= M, 56=M/L, 58=L, and 61=XL. That is just a rough grouping. Should I just ignore Felt and go with my stack and reach numbers off my CAAD9?


----------



## AnthonyL88

I'm 5' 8" tall and according to Eric at Bicycle World in MT Kisco, I'm a size 51 for Felt frame. So, I ordered a 2011 Felt Z2 in a 51 size.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Eric also told me, the Felt F series is not a good fit for me.


----------



## Lou3000

I also disagree with their sizing tool. To begin, everyone will tell you to test ride a bike before you buy, and I've actually never seen a website make a recommendation on a bike size before. Every bike is different, and every body type is different. Always test ride, get fitted, and then make your decision.

I'm 6'2 with a 33" inseam. And for a 6'2 they recommend a 60 or a 63! I just sold an old 60" bike because I hated how long it was. The F-Series' reach is really long, so I got a 58 and it fits like a glove.

My uneducated guess is that the F Series fits like a racing bike, and most recreational riders will want a size larger to get the additional stack. Notice that other manufacturers are going to high stack, short reach bikes for all but their super premium frames.


----------



## tranzformer

Lou3000 said:


> I also disagree with their sizing tool. To begin, everyone will tell you to test ride a bike before you buy, and I've actually never seen a website make a recommendation on a bike size before. Every bike is different, and every body type is different. Always test ride, get fitted, and then make your decision.
> 
> I'm 6'2 with a 33" inseam. And for a 6'2 they recommend a 60 or a 63! I just sold an old 60" bike because I hated how long it was. The F-Series' reach is really long, so I got a 58 and it fits like a glove.
> 
> My uneducated guess is that the F Series fits like a racing bike, and most recreational riders will want a size larger to get the additional stack. Notice that other manufacturers are going to high stack, short reach bikes for all but their super premium frames.


Lou, yeah I agree. It looks like Felt's online sizing chart is 1-2 sizes off. That is just from my experience of what frames have fit me well. Obviously I haven't test ridden the new F series yet, but my CAAD9 has a very similar geometry. Just can't see myself being on a size 58 at all!! A 56 would be possibly if I wanted a more relaxed fit, but for a racing bike a size 54 fits me the best. I wonder if it is an error in the formula they used to make up the chart. I can't believe they want to put you on a 60/63 at 6'2''. Just seems like they are putting everyone on a large bike!


----------



## tranzformer

AnthonyL88 said:


> I'm 5' 8" tall and according to Eric at Bicycle World in MT Kisco, I'm a size 51 for Felt frame. So, I ordered a 2011 Felt Z2 in a 51 size.


Not sure about your measurements, but ideally you are probably between a 51 and 54, right? Did you try out a size 51 frame ('10 model) before your order?


----------



## AnthonyL88

tranzformer said:


> Not sure about your measurements, but ideally you are probably between a 51 and 54, right? Did you try out a size 51 frame ('10 model) before your order?


Yes, I got fitted and I also try out a 2010 felt bike. The bike I'm currently riding is a 2010 Specialized Roubaix 54.8cm, and I made the mistake of not getting fitted for my current bike. The Specialized Roubaix is actually a little too big for me, a lot of people always say I think the bike is a little big on you


----------



## terbennett

Lou3000 said:


> I also disagree with their sizing tool. To begin, everyone will tell you to test ride a bike before you buy, and I've actually never seen a website make a recommendation on a bike size before. Every bike is different, and every body type is different. Always test ride, get fitted, and then make your decision.
> 
> I'm 6'2 with a 33" inseam. And for a 6'2 they recommend a 60 or a 63! I just sold an old 60" bike because I hated how long it was. The F-Series' reach is really long, so I got a 58 and it fits like a glove.
> 
> My uneducated guess is that the F Series fits like a racing bike, and most recreational riders will want a size larger to get the additional stack. Notice that other manufacturers are going to high stack, short reach bikes for all but their super premium frames.


+1. I'm 6'3", 34" inseam and the 58 cm fits me perfectly too. The F-Series is a prime example of what a true racing bike is. The top tube is really long like you said. Even at my size, I would've need a shorter stem than a 110 (and the saddle moved forward a bit) to comfortably ride a 60. Not gonna happen.


----------



## tranzformer

terbennett said:


> +1. I'm 6'3", 34" inseam and the 58 cm fits me perfectly too.


But Felt says you need a 60 or 63!!!!! :mad2: :mad2:  

Their estimator must be broken or worse. :idea:


----------



## Lou3000

They don't even offer a 63, but I would look ridiculous on a 63. I wouldn't even be able to reach the handlebars.

But I think my assumption about getting recreational riders more stack is correct because they size the Z series down and recommend a 58/60 for me.


----------



## tranzformer

Lou3000 said:


> They don't even offer a 63, but I would look ridiculous on a 63. I wouldn't even be able to reach the handlebars.


That is why I posted it. Seems like if you are over 6'3'' you can't ride a F series. lol They just need to scrap that bike sizing or rework it. It is comical.


----------



## Lou3000

Well don't hate on the bike because of that stupid size chart. I just got my F5 this week and I couldn't love a bike more.


----------



## tranzformer

No doubt Lou. I love the FC frameset as it gives an amazing bang for the buck over the F1. 100g more weight but you save $2000. I just want to wait to hear some reviews. 

Hurry up and put some pics of your new bike up and give us a nice detailed review. :thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave3T

tranzformer said:


> I am currently riding a 54 CAAD 9. Stack is 546 and reach is 383. Now Felt has this size chart based on height, I know it is the worse predictor of what size you need. But none the less they still have it up:
> 
> I am 5'10'' and they have me riding a 56 or 58 for the F frame. Can that even be right? Based on the current geometry the 54 would fit me the closest by giving me a stack of 526 and a reach of 389. Depending on how flexible I am I might not need any extra spacers on the Felt or maybe one 10mm spacer.
> Should I just ignore Felt and go with my stack and reach numbers off my CAAD9?


Sounds like the chart didn't make it from my excel chart to the graphics department without careful review. Website bugs are such fun! If your 54cm Cannondale is well suited to your proportions and you don't want to make any positional or equipment changes, I'd agree a 54cm Felt would be the size you shold try first.


----------



## TnFeltRider

I agree that the sizing chart is off, I'm 5'11" riding a 54 F90 for 4 years and 1000s of miles, it's a perfect fit, the chart says 56 or even 58!
My lbs watched me ride a few bikes and wanted to see "my stroke", not very scientific but he nailed the size.


----------

